# kernel 2.6.4-rc1 e mouse ps2

## samuello

Innazitutto ciao a tutti è il mio primo post

sul forum, complimenti mi è stato molto utile

allora premetto che con la stessa configurazione di 

XF86config e il kernel 2.4 tutto funziona a meraviglia,

non sulla stessa macchina ma su una  identica dove il mouse è

lo stesso e con win "tutto funziona a dovere"

Ho già letto gli altri post dove trattano questo problema

ma occhio e croce non mi sembrano avere la soluzione che faccia al 

caso mio.

L'installazione è una stage3 2004.0 fatta con il live cd della 1.4

e con appunto il kernel 2.6.4-rc1, tutto bene riavvio 

emerge xfree

finito

XF86config

configurato esattamente come sull'altra macchina dove è tutto ok

aggiunta l'opzione per la rotella ZAxisMapping ecc

insomma tutto fatto seguendo paroparo L'HOWTO  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/desktop.xml

startx

parte twm ma il cursore del mouse è piantato

al centro e non ne vuole sapere

ho provato tutti i devices ho fatto un cat /dev/mouse 

rimane li in attesa e mi tocca fare ctrl+c per farlo smettere

facendo

dmesg | more

compaiono riguardo il mouse queste due linee

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice 

e 

input:ImPS/2 generic wheel mouse on isa0060/serio1 

e in fondo una serie lunghissima di

atkbd.c unknown key released(translated set2, code 07xa on isa0060/serio0

atkb.c this is a Xfree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly

dubbi:

nella compilazione ho abilitato devfs come spiega l'HOWTO

però mi chiedo se bisognasse fare qualcos'altro, che ne so,

aggiungere qualcosa a /etc/fstab oppure passare delle opzioni a Lilo?

altro dubbio se dopo aver abilitato l'hotplug nel kernel bisogna 

fare anche un emerge hotplug o vale lo stesso discorso che vale per alsa-driver

Se vi servono altre specifiche chiedete pure però se vi servono 

dei miei conf o il dmesg completo o qualunque altra cosa ditemi come fare a postarli perchè senza mouse sono un po' impedito

non sono capace

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai queste voci nel kernel?

```
[*] Mice                             

         <*>   PS/2 mouse                   

         < >   Serial mouse                     

         < >   InPort/MS/ATIXL busmouse                                         

         [ ]     ATI XL variant                                         

         < >   Logitech busmouse                                         

         < >   IBM PC110 touchpad
```

----------

## samuello

si ci sono

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il log dice qualcosa in piu'?

----------

## samuello

l'ho detto nel sopra non so come

postare dei log senza il mouse se sai come

posso fare dimmelo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *samuello wrote:*   

> l'ho detto nel sopra non so come
> 
> postare dei log senza il mouse se sai come
> 
> posso fare dimmelo.

 

Configura gpm a vedere se il mouse in modalita' non grafica funziona.

----------

## samuello

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Configura gpm a vedere se il mouse in modalita' non grafica funziona.

 

emerge gpm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *samuello wrote:*   

> emerge gpm

 

si poi vedi di configurare il file /etc/conf.d/gpm

----------

## samuello

ho decommentato 

MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=/dev/mouse

poi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

poi /etc/init.d/gpm start e vedi se funzina

----------

## samuello

starting gpm....                      (! !)

insomma non parte

----------

## samuello

ora è partito,

ma se funzia dovrebbe

come per magia apparire il 

cursore del mouse o c'è altro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *samuello wrote:*   

> ora è partito,
> 
> ma se funzia dovrebbe
> 
> come per magia apparire il 
> ...

 

Dovrebbe apparire il cursore... umm mi sa che non va neanche da li quindi il problema e' la conf del kernel credo.

----------

## samuello

ora non parte + nemmeno x 

è colpa di gpm?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non dovrebbe... per sicurezza dai un /etc/init.d/gpm stop

----------

## samuello

avevo gia stoppato,

anzi non è che non parte ci mette una vita e mezza,

rimane li in attesa ....poi con comodo

----------

## samuello

ma c'è qualcos'altro nel kernel che

potrebbe causare questo

problema, non basta abilitare il supporto

per il mouse?

ti assicuro che quello è *

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il mouse e' un PS2 normale?

----------

## samuello

si è un normalissimo ps2

fujitsusiemens che in realtà

è un logitech che con il kernel 

2.4.x va sia con PS/2 che 

con IMPS/2 + ZAxis ecc ecc 

per far funzionare la rotella

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *samuello wrote:*   ora è partito,
> 
> ma se funzia dovrebbe
> 
> come per magia apparire il 
> ...

 

"come per magia" se muovi il mouse dovrebbe apaprire il corsore... altrimenti il mouse con appare  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *samuello wrote:*   

> ho decommentato 
> 
> MOUSE=ps2
> 
> MOUSE=/dev/mouse
> ...

 

prova a mettere in /etc/conf.d/gpm

```
MOUSE=imps2
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tra l'altro benvenuto samuello, non mi ero accorto che eri nuovo.

----------

## metnik

anch'io ho lo stesso problema dalla 2.6.0-test9, ho provato anche a cambiare mouse ps2, ma il risultato è lo stesso... Mi sono quasi perso di coraggio. Che scheda madre hai?

----------

## randomaze

 *metnik wrote:*   

> anch'io ho lo stesso problema dalla 2.6.0-test9, ho provato anche a cambiare mouse ps2, ma il risultato è lo stesso... Mi sono quasi perso di coraggio. Che scheda madre hai?

 

Io avevo problemi quando nell'XF86Config il protocollo del mouse era settato su "auto" (dovevo fare qualche qualche click perché capisse di che protocollo si trattava).

Ma mettendo il protocollo giusto si é tutto risolto.

Ma gpm ha sempre funzionato!

----------

## samuello

allora...

i protocolli li ho provati tutti,

mi manca giusto "auto" e adesso lo provo.

i /dev anche quelli, tutti qulli che 

potrbbero essere un mouse.

La scheda madre è una Asus 

A7V8X.

----------

## samuello

provato anche con "auto"

nulla di fatto, se non ci riesco 

a breve mi tengo il 2.4

che va a meraviglia

----------

## zUgLiO

 *samuello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i protocolli li ho provati tutti,
> 
> 

 

Hai provato a cambiare anche il protocollo in 

```
/etc/conf.d/gpm
```

tempo fa mi era successa la stessa cosa,è ho risolto cambiando solamente il protocollo di gpm

----------

## samuello

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  tempo fa mi era successa la stessa cosa,è ho risolto cambiando solamente il protocollo di gpm

 

vuoi dire che gpm deve essere start e 

avere lo stesso protocollo di XF86config?

a me non risulta che x dipenda da gpm!!!

io non ho mai usato gpm su nessuna macchina e il 

mouse grazie a Zio non mi ha mai dato problemi

oppure se parlavi solo del mouse in modalità

non grafica li ho provati tutti sia in gpm che in x

----------

## zUgLiO

 *samuello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuoi dire che gpm deve essere start e 
> 
> avere lo stesso protocollo di XF86config?
> ...

 

Infatti X non dipende da gpm,ma se usi gpm puo capitare che se sbagli protocollo si creino problemi anche ad utilizzare il mouse sotto X

Se quindi tu non usi gpm il problema non sta qui

----------

## samuello

ok,

non di solito non uso gpm l'ho

configurato solo perchè volevo

(consigliato da "fedeliaallinea")

postare il mio dmesg

o qualunque altra cosa che potesse 

aiutarvi nell'individuare il problema.

----------

## motaboy

Hai provato con /dev/psaux anche?

Volevo solo dirti che col 2.6.4 mi è successa una cosa strana anche a me: il mouse non andava, allora ho riavviato col 2.6.3 (stessa configurazione) ed andava, dopo ho riavviato ancora col 2.6.4 e va... Lo so che non può servire a nulla però probabilmente qualche problemas ci deve essere...

Non andava significa che il cat di /dev/psaux o /dev/input/mice non ritornava sullo stdout niente.

I messaggi del kernel erano giusti (come i tuoi ma io ho ImExPS/2 invece di PS2 normale).

Cmq hai visto se nel bios c'è qualche setup relativo al PS2 da attivare/disattivare?

Bye!

----------

## metnik

tanto per curiosità il tuo dmesg è qualcosa di simile a questo:

```

Linux pc01 2.6.4-rc1 #1 SMP Sun Mar 7 16:06:39 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

ass driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdb1) for (hdb1)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Adding 265064k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda1.

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 9, io base 0000b800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 9, io base 0000b400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 9, io base 0000b000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

cmpci: version $Revision: 5.64 $ time 16:09:16 Mar  7 2004

cmpci: io ports 0xd800-0xd8ff in use

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

hid: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -5

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver speedtch

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

[....]

usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd usbmodules dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

----------

## samuello

Si è quasi identico, le differenze stanno ovviamente

nell'hardware ma + o meno, per esempio il mio riporta 

 inpunt Imps2 generic wheel mouse 

perchè appunto ho un mouse con la rotella

cmq la parte finale è uguale

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0). 

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly. 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0). 

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly. 

 di questi ne ho molti di +

ora ho passato il config del mio kernel a 

fedeliallalinea e sto aspettando una risposta,

ma secondo il mio NooBbesco parere il problema

non è nella config del kernel

----------

## samuello

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Hai provato con /dev/psaux anche?

 

si li ho provati un po' tutti, ma solo per scrupolo, stessa macchina

kernel 2.4 funziona tutto.

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Non andava significa che il cat di /dev/psaux o /dev/input/mice non ritornava sullo stdout niente.

 

esatto non torna nulla e devo fare ^c per farlo smettere

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Cmq hai visto se nel bios c'è qualche setup relativo al PS2 da attivare/disattivare? 

 

vedi sopra con il 2.4 e con winxp tutto funziona quindi

escluderei il bios

e oltretutto adesso che ci penso tempo fa sulla stessa macchina 

c'era RedHat 9 con il 2.6 appena uscito o ancora in versione test

non ricordo e tutto funzionava, tranne i driver Nvidia, ma so che ora il problema è stato risolto.

----------

## metnik

Fino alla versione 2.6.0-test9 il MOUSE funzionava!!!!! INon so più cosa pensare.. baco del kernel x la scheda madre ASUS.. anchè xkè ho provato con il livecd di knoppix 2.6 senza attivare X e il risultato è sempre lo stesso

----------

## metnik

sta cosa non l'ho ancora risolta.. ieri ho scritto a vojtech@suse.cz che ha fatto un po' di patch sull'argomento, speriamo risponda  :Exclamation: 

----------

## motaboy

 *metnik wrote:*   

> sta cosa non l'ho ancora risolta.. ieri ho scritto a vojtech@suse.cz che ha fatto un po' di patch sull'argomento, speriamo risponda 

 

Vojteck Pavlick (credo si scriva cosi) è il mantainer dell'input layer... perciò se non te lo risolve lui niente da fare...

Bye!

----------

